# OUTDOOR/ INDOOR CUSTOMIZATION!



## Dedre (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm literally so excited for this game because of the ability to decorate indoors AND outdoors.

The ONLY reason I wasn't completely disappointed with Happy Home Designer was the ability to do both indoor and outdoor customization. I think this brings a new level to the game because you no longer have to be concerned with windows and door requirements and can expand on ideas you build in your home. A cafe can have outdoor seating. A modern house can have a more urban landscape. 

The little RVs and outdoor customization are SO cute. I hope this is something Nintendo will bring to the next installments of the game.


----------



## Kaey (Oct 25, 2017)

i agree!! hopefully this will expand to the new full animal crossing game (switch??) when it comes out! at least SOME furniture being able to be placed around town would be great. *-*


----------



## Garrett (Oct 25, 2017)

I think a lot of the new things in the mobile game will find their way into a Switch game.


----------



## Dedre (Oct 25, 2017)

I would LOVE for the new switch game to incorporate the different terrains option as well. I really would love to live in more of the marketplace area and be able to travel to the beach.


----------

